# [SOLVED] Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue



## Votter

Hello everyone. 

I recently purchased the netgear n300 ADSL2+ modem router. I have tried all day to get it to work, but I have not have any success. lol.

ISP: Verizon (Now frontier I think)

DSL light will be solid green, along with the port, wifi, etc... But the internet one stays solid red. I've tried changing dns settings and things, but to no avail. Though I am able to login to the router, and I can get internet if I directly connect to the modem.

I know I'll probably be asked to post the ipconfig/all settings, so I will do that now:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Robert>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Robert-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-03-2E-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::49ce:f2f6:d72:b941%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 16, 2011 8:58:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 17, 2011 8:58:16 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242020425
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-ED-CF-AC-6C-F0-49-03-2E-A5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5A98EB07-CB27-4212-B210-36C52ECC4453}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


I noticed in the router settings that the internet port had no ip address, as in it was just 0.0.0.0. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Am i right in thinking that the ethernet connection has internet connectivity when connected to the netgear modem/router or do you have a seperate modem which you are connecting up using ethernet?


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Yeah, I am using a different modem to connect so I can get on here and things.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Ok your on a different modem now to post here this modem is not connected to the netgear is it?

Edit: Or has been to use the internet?


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Correct, this modem is not connected to the netgear. The netgear is a modem + router, so I just have a modem connected right now.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

On the netgear did you run the connection wizard following the prompts and inputting your details received from your isp such as username and password and other settings they may have provided you with.


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Yeah, I tried running the setup wizard, but it kept detected that I have a static ip, though I do not. So I couldn't get past that part.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

A static ip probably from verizon asking for ip address, subnet mask, default gateway and DNS servers. You can contact verizon for this info or connect an ethernet cable from your modem not the netgear and connect to your pc open a cmd prompt run ipconfig /all it should give you thE info needed it should not be a 192 address as in the above ipconfig.


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Robert-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-03-2E-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::49ce:f2f6:d72:b941%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 16, 2011 9:05:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 18, 2011 9:05:23 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242020425
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-ED-CF-AC-6C-F0-49-03-2E-A5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:10:39aa:47ec:f88f(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10:39aa:47ec:f88f%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



This is what I get with ipconfig/all with the modem connected.

And in the westel modem main area, the IP Address lists starts with 184.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

So the westell is a DSL cable modem you should be able to copy the DSL settings from that to the netgear pay attention whether it is a PPoA or PPoE, Dynamic or static connection because it will have to be set to one of those in the netgear in order for the correct connection details to be inputted.

Please make a note of your settings in the westell and transfer over to netgear the screen may look something like this:


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Broadband Connection Type:	Bridge
DHCP Results	DHCP Server Discovered
PPPoE Results	Not Tested
Last VC Tested (VPI / VCI)	0 / 35
DNS Server.. Domain Name: myhome.westell.com

Those are the things I could find in the westell modem. Try and transfer this to the netgear one now then?


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Yes the netgear set to bridge mode and VPI and VCI to those settings and set the service catergory and encapsulation mode to the same as the westell as well if that is applicable.


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Router Status


Hardware Version	DGN2200
Firmware Version	V1.0.0.36_7.0.36NA
GUI Language Version	V1.0.0.25

Internet Port
MAC Address	6c:f0:49:03:2e:a5
IP Address	0.0.0.0
Network Type	DHCPClient
IP Subnet Mask	0.0.0.0
Gateway IP Address	0.0.0.0
Domain Name Server 
0.0.0.0

LAN Port
MAC Address	20:4E:7F:13:252
IP Address	192.168.0.1
DHCP	On
IP Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0

Modem
ADSL Firmware Version	A2pB025c1.d21j2
Modem Status	connected
VPI	0
VCI	35

Wireless Port
Name (SSID)	NETGEAR75
Region	United States
Channel	Auto (1)
Mode	Up to 145 Mbps
Wireless AP	On
Broadcast Name	On


That's the router status after I tried changing the settings and things. It shows the modem is connected, but it has no internet port connection?


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

How is the modem/router connected to the phoneline it should be spliiter to phone socket then router with RJ11 cable from DSL on router to DSL socket on splitter and phone to phone marked socket on splitter.
Or is your service using fiber optic?

As you are not receiving an ip on WAN.


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

our jack has 2 connects, so I don't use the filter at this location. Same as I have done with the regular modem. The dsl line is connected directly to the ADSL2+ modem router, ethernet goes from computer to the ADSL2+ modem router also. The dsl connection is made, as the light stays solid green. 

I'm not sure about the wan, though I can connect to it wirelessly because I connected with my phone to the router, so I don't think it's that. It's just not accessing the internet.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

So you have two sockets one for phone and a seperate one for the internet does it use a RJ45 cable same cable as you use to connect the computer to the router?


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Its a phone l​ine for both. I can point to a photo when I get back on the computer for you.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

You have not connected a cable from the DSL to one of the Lan ports of the Netgear have you?


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

The yellow ethernet cable goes from their to the back of my computer. The line underneath it (the dsl (phone line)) goes to the wall jack. 

I attached a jack similar to ours, 2 lines being able to be connected. I would have taken a picture, but I don't want to have to move the desk. lol


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

If you're with Frontier then you more than likely have a PPPoE connection. Without the proper credentials on that modem you'll get a red INET light.


----------



## Votter

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Thank you everyone for helping! 

I got it to work.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Netgear n300 (DGN2200) connection issue*

Hi votter what was the solution did you need a username and password it may help others.

Glad it is now working.

Edit: This thread will be marked as solved.


----------



## Votter

Not sure, I tried going through the settings with a static ip, then it asked for user and pass after that, I put them in(Not sure if they were actually the right passwords cause I don't think I even have password and user for ISP since I never have to login to internet). Before that I think it was I shut down computer and the modem/router for a few minutes. Turned it on, then turned computer on. Then went into the config for it and changed the mac address to my computer one. I remember trying that before, but it didn't work, so maybe I did it differently this time, I'm not exactly sure. hehe


----------



## TheCyberMan

Mac address cloning some isp's require it you may have inpuutted the wrong one first time i am not famaliar with frontier glad it is working for you and merry christmas


----------



## Votter

Yeah, I'm guessing that's what it was too. Thank you and Merry Christmas to you too.  Hope you have a great one!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Thanks very much my friend and you are welcome you have a great one too.


----------

